# Lypo Labs DNP + T3 cycle



## Northerner (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys, new member here. After a chat in the chatbox, decided I'd make this thread outlining my DNP and T3 cycle.

I've used DNP on and off over the years, usually after an injury has set me back and the weight gain gets me down. Most people wouldn't agree with this, but it's the way it's been the past few years (a few injuries involving neck and knees).

Anyway. I've just bought some Lypo Labs DNP and T3. 100 x 125mg DNP and 50 x 50mcg T3. Here is a brief outlook on my cycle that I plan on starting tomorrow:

Days 1-10: 125mg DNP / 50mcg T3
Days 11-20 250mg DNP / 50mcg T3
Days 21-30 250mg DNP / 50mcg T3
Days 31-38 50mcg T3

I plan on losing around 25lbs. The weight goal is more important than the time frame. If I manage to lose the 25lbs in a shorter time, or it takes longer, then so be it. I'm basing my predictions/goals on past experience.

The reason I'm running 50mcg T3 a week longer than the DNP is because the lethargy can hit me hard, and the T3 always manages to help control that. Running the T3 for a week after stopping DNP ensures T3 will be in my system for as long as the DNP is (according to DNP half life).

I'm currently on 200mg/ew Sustanon and have been for the past 8 weeks. I plan on jumping right into a cycle at day 40 to take advantage of a 'rebound' effects I experience after stopping medium-long DNP cycles. I feel as if my body's potential for anabolism increases after ceasing DNP, after starving my muscles of glycogen, etc.

If anyone's interested in my AAS cycle after the DNP, it involves Test Prop, Tren Ace, Mast Prop, Winstrol  and Proviron (various labs).

I'll update this thread over the next few weeks with my experiences. Tonight's going to be spent digging out the cooling fans out of the cupboard!

Any comments and suggestions are appreciated fellas. Glad to be here.


----------



## MS1605 (May 12, 2014)

Just curious why you are choosing 250mg as your max dosage? 

I know you said if it takes longer that is no problem but im here to tell you 100% for sure, you will not lose 25 lbs in 30 days. Most people find that 500mg is a sweet spot and is very manageable. Just something to think about. 

Keep us posted brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2014)

Powder or crystal?

I think the 125 is a waste for 10 days. 250 is where I usually will start although some times I go straight to 500.

I don't see anything wrong with 250 for a month to minimize sides.  But you probably won't drop 25lbs.

Interesting you like the t3. I felt worse doing that. I have found ephedrine to be great for energy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2014)

Oh and just to explain why I think the taper is a waste is because tapering is recommended for 1st time users to see if they develop a rash first. You are experienced at this point so no need.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 12, 2014)

Don't overdo the t3 on DNP. DNP Is protein soaring and used correctly will produce a good deficit i.e with diet and cardio.

Using too much t3 is a sure fire way to drop lean mass, even on a load of gear.

Stick with 25mcg a day as a tick over. Anymore will flatten you out even more than just the DNP and believe me, you will be flat! There's no getting away from it.

You will feel and look like shit for as long as you run it but do it properly and it's easily worth it for the effect.

Last run I dropped 34lbs in 35 days.

It's that good.

As for eating more??? no.... You're dieting and using a pesticide for fucks sake! Make it worthwhile and diet HARD! Maximize the results for the time you spend feeling like shit!

Eat normal dieting cals, do cardio, stay hydrated and watch the fat melt off.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2014)

Great outline for your run, Northerner. I've only one ride with DNP under my belt and it was hellish. I started at 250 Mg & bumped to 500 Mg after 5 days. I maintained at 500 Mg for roughly another 9-10 days and had to tap-out. Worst side for me was the stomach discomfort (felt like I had chronic acid reflux). Lethargy was pretty bad too, albeit I didn't run T3 or ephedrine to compensate.

Only way I'd run DNP again would be in a similar fashion to what you've outlined: stick to 250 Mg and run for a longer duration to keep sides at bay.

Good luck, will be following your log!

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## MS1605 (May 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have found ephedrine to be great for energy.



A must for me. I have tried running DNP once or twice without ECA and its just no question. It HAS to be done.


----------



## dileepsv (May 12, 2014)

eca combo with dnp is unbeatable.


----------



## Drew795 (May 13, 2014)

Not trying to hi-jack but didn't want to start the another thread same topic.... I am on day 6 of my first DNP cycle...... Did 3 days at 200mg to test for allergy, and baseline tolerance. At 200mg could barely tell I was on anything other then mild night sweats. For days 4-10 at 200mg AM 200mg PM. By second day at 400mgs feeling very lethargic....having a difficult time getting through my workouts although I reduced weight, intesnity, and volume of training...... Night sweats are insane although sweating durning the day is not much worse then 100MCG of Clen in my experience. 

Was planning on going to 600mgs for days 10-14 to complete the cycle but unsure if I will be able to manage the decreased energy levels....ECA does help with that, but at 400mgs I feel mildly sick or more accurately  it feels not unlike being hung-over...... 

My starting stats were 5'8 250-255lbs (depending on time of day) 23% body fat.... Yes very fat starting point but I was close to 300lbs 6 months ago and was able to loss close to 50lbs from diet and training but hit a sticking point. I was a NPC competitor nearly 15 yrs ago (two Middle weight Novice shows both with top 3 finishes but nothing to brag about) so I was able to make great change just going back to my basics.... but I have to admit I prefered to try DNP since it is now obtainable as opposed to using Clen and or T3. To be honest Beta2-agonists like Clen make me very anxious/nervous, cause insomnia, and even mild chest pains, and with T3 I am always worried about shutting down natural prduction as well as T3 tends to burn as much muscle as fat when I use it especially if I am not running alot of AAS with it.... For all these reason I think uncoupling action metabolic enhancers like DNP give a interesting alternative. I did enough research prior that I am confident that even though DNP does carry a potential dangerous steep Dose response curve it could be used safely. 

Anyway todays stats on day 6 I am down to 242lbs so around 10lbs drop..... Although I look very "Flat" and "Smooth" I believe DNP is causing some sub-Q water retention while muscle bodies are H20 depleted. 

I have a before pic and will take an after and post at the end..... Also take it easy on me if I did something wrong posting response...this is my first forum in 10yrs and my first post here. Look forward to more insightful responses.


----------



## MS1605 (May 13, 2014)

Drew795 said:


> Not trying to hi-jack but didn't want to start the another thread same topic.... I am on day 6 of my first DNP cycle...... Did 3 days at 200mg to test for allergy, and baseline tolerance. At 200mg could barely tell I was on anything other then mild night sweats. For days 4-10 at 200mg AM 200mg PM. By second day at 400mgs feeling very lethargic....having a difficult time getting through my workouts although I reduced weight, intesnity, and volume of training...... Night sweats are insane although sweating durning the day is not much worse then 100MCG of Clen in my experience.
> 
> Was planning on going to 600mgs for days 10-14 to complete the cycle but unsure if I will be able to manage the decreased energy levels....ECA does help with that, but at 400mgs I feel mildly sick or more accurately  it feels not unlike being hung-over......
> 
> ...



This is all good but you sbould have started your own thread. We would like to see your progress but not in someone elses log. Start your own log tbread and post this up in it then keep us all updared.


----------



## Drew795 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks MS! Sorry about that will start new thread with info above and update as log! Thanks for pointing me in right direction without flaming. I have seen in so many other forums a newbie does something wrong and Sr. Members bash them which only discourages new members with questions from joining or speaking up.... off to new thread.


----------



## MS1605 (May 13, 2014)

No worries, brother. My wife reminds me that I screw up on the daily basis...


----------

